# pro-racks vs euro-racks?



## celicachi (Sep 16, 2009)

hi peeps

now before anyone says "BUILD YOUR OWN"

I have done, I know its cheaper, but I was looking to try a professionally made one.
mainly cause its easier to take apart and move if need be and also I like the idea of having wheels at the bottom for easy cleaning and getting at any would be escape artists.

so I was wondering if anyones tried these or any other company that makes racks?

thank you.


----------



## kenobi (Sep 15, 2008)

I have euroracks
1 x 10 tub 33l for males and growing on
1 x 8 tub 70l for big females 

Can't complain, they are great racks. Hold heat very well and can add additional levels st anytime 
Never had any problems with the racks and find Derek very helpful and always willing to chat

Have used vision but didn't like the rack, too wobbly
Not used freedom breeder or lp.
Friends have a JVK 30 tub rack, looks very good


----------



## celicachi (Sep 16, 2009)

are they expensive as euroracks site doesn't have any prices at all?
I'm not in a hurry for one, good to know you can add on later with their ones.
my friend had a vision and I noticed how flimsy it was.


----------



## kenobi (Sep 15, 2008)

8 tub 70l rack all in includes heatmats , tubs and stat was under £700
Pm Derek at euroracks tell him what you want and he will give you a price 

The racks are custom built to your needs


----------



## GOSS (Sep 5, 2013)

*Jvk*

I have a self build that does OK for my Royals but, wanted to have a more professional built rack so after much research and deliberation I settled on a JVK rack system. If you are unsure just call up Jay you won't find anyone more passionate and understanding of your needs as a snake keeper. His system allows large, medium & small hatchling tubs to be mounted or combined in the same rack.
Plus he is still offering 10% off through January 2014.
Really worth a look at the website or Facebook.


----------



## celicachi (Sep 16, 2009)

I have looked and their prices are very high.
I do really like the 33l rubs though and if any should happen to break I can pop to the local staples and grab some.
I'm not in any hurry anyway as the rack I made is still in good shape and I was just trying to get some info now for future reference.


----------



## JVK Reptiles and Racks (Sep 18, 2012)

Hello all,
Just to let you guys know and we are still in the process for the final stages but we will be brining out a new rack design with new prices. 

example:
The x30 tub JVK-70 rack will be around £1,959
The large twin rack will be £1,585 and the single stack 10 tubs will be £990. These racks will look almost identical to our ones at the moment but they wont have the plastic lids instead they will have steel lids. BUT we now do our NEW tubs with viewing windows!! So You can add these as an extra and still be under the cost of some of our competitors.

We still sell level by level racks and do payment plans as well as we still sell our original design racks.

Pm or email me for more details.

Kind regards Jay


----------



## lizard_fanatic (Jan 30, 2010)

Have sent you a PM


----------

